# About me



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

I am a african -indian male,age is 37.
I am not a smoker,nor a drug addict and not a drunkard either.
The music i like is are jazz,chamber and orchestral music.
I am anti -hip hop and anti retards attempting poetry.
I enjoy real walks like 14 miles in a week or on the weekends.
I am a internet guy spending a few hours everyday.
I am not into religion but i am spiritual though.
I have no prison or criminal records either ,i do not have many friends.
I am not like certain people who are silly or rather i am not from the dummy force.
I am a author and composer of music of chamber and orchestral music.
If i get this grant i will be able to record my piano or other solos & i sent a copy of my string serenade to NEW YORK hopefully they will perform it soon.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

For someone who sounds like they're making an effort to promote tolerance, it's not really very nice to be using the word "retard"... :/


----------

